# Decent brogues required



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I know there's a few who like their shoes on here. Any advice/opinions appreciated. I am after some decent brogues for work, leather or rubber soled, tan or brown, Max budget of £200-250.

I've been looking at Loake, Grenson, church and have come across hoggs of Fife. Loake and Grenson tout English made but depending on which model you go for some are actually made in India which in some respects puts me off at the price they're at. Church tend to be top end of my budget, but the hoggs quote they're bench made in England and seem pretty good value, welted, leather insole and lining and choice of rubber or leather outsole. I'd not heard of them but having done some online research theyre reportedly made by Cheaney, church or Sargent. Not many online reviews.

Any recommendations for quality, value, longevity appreciated and any opinions re hoggs appreciated.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> I know there's a few who like their shoes on here. Any advice/opinions appreciated. I am after some decent brogues for work, leather or rubber soled, tan or brown, Max budget of £200-250.
> 
> I've been looking at Loake, Grenson, church and have come across hoggs of Fife. Loake and Grenson tout English made but depending on which model you go for some are actually made in India which in some respects puts me off at the price they're at. Church tend to be top end of my budget, but the hoggs quote they're bench made in England and seem pretty good value, welted, leather insole and lining and choice of rubber or leather outsole. I'd not heard of them but having done some online research theyre reportedly made by Cheaney, church or Sargent. Not many online reviews.
> 
> Any recommendations for quality, value, longevity appreciated and any opinions re hoggs appreciated.


 I had Loakes in the past, and been happy, but my longest lasting pair are Desborough's leather soled, I have owned them 20 years, I think I may even get a couple more years... Though they are due a trip to the cobblers.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers Martin, that's a make I'll have to check out :thumbsup:

having just done a search they may well be Cheaney now.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> I know there's a few who like their shoes on here. Any advice/opinions appreciated. I am after some decent brogues for work, leather or rubber soled, tan or brown, Max budget of £200-250.
> 
> I've been looking at Loake, Grenson, church and have come across hoggs of Fife. Loake and Grenson tout English made but depending on which model you go for some are actually made in India which in some respects puts me off at the price they're at. Church tend to be top end of my budget, but the hoggs quote they're bench made in England and seem pretty good value, welted, leather insole and lining and choice of rubber or leather outsole. I'd not heard of them but having done some online research theyre reportedly made by Cheaney, church or Sargent. Not many online reviews.
> 
> Any recommendations for quality, value, longevity appreciated and any opinions re hoggs appreciated.


 Try here.

https://www.fifecountry.co.uk/footwear/mens/handmade-shoes/fife-brogue-7854

Good deal, and always good quality.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had Loakes, Grenson and Church's before and I always buy at an outlet shop near me. But Loake have their own outlet store on eBay now

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/loakefactoryoutlet?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I wore my Grensons for my wedding, ten years ago. Including being resoled a couple of times they own me about £180. That's £18 a year for great shoes - more people should be buying quality shoes rather than £45 high street crud


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I have had Loakes, Grenson and Church's before and I always buy at an outlet shop near me. But Loake have their own outlet store on eBay now
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/loakefactoryoutlet?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I wore my Grensons for my wedding, ten years ago. Including being resoled a couple of times they own me about £180. That's £18 a year for great shoes - more people should be buying quality shoes rather than £45 high street crud


 Similarly, have a pair of Barker's (18 years?) & Church's about the same, both re-soled once.

My daily footwear for the best part of fifty years was pit boots, hence shoes having survived so well, along with the use of shoe trees.

Loakes also would get my recommendation.

Have to confess, a recent purchase of Clark's Swift Mile shoes are very agreeable to my poor feet but sadly not available in my preferred colours :yes: .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Similarly, have a pair of Barker's (18 years?) & Church's about the same, both re-soled once.
> 
> My daily footwear for the best part of fifty years was pit boots, hence shoes having survived so well, along with the use of shoe trees.
> 
> ...


 Fashion victim ?

Think of the world as monochrome. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Fashion victim ?
> 
> Think of the world as monochrome. :biggrin:


 :laugh:

So disappointing that I can't colour match my monocle's.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I stay in Fife mate, so have been to the Hogg's factory shop a few times, bought a couple of coats from them. They started of as a shoe and boot makers and still have all the original lasts etc. In shop they seem very well received by the local gentry. I've had a pair of their dealer boots for several years now and always take them back to the shop for new soles, customers are very well looked after. :thumbsup:


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Try Herring shoes! I have a pair of brogues and there excellent!!!!

I have a pair of Loake, Herring and a pair of Kurt Giegers. When I need a new pair I shall definelty be buying off Herring.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A couple of suggestions regarding procedure:

1) Buy shoes that fit your feet. Don't expect them to "break-in". Get the correct width and they will be comfortable the moment you get them.
2) Try shoes on at midday. That will give you an average fit for your feet.

Later,
William


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

After a lot of looking I got myself a pair of Loake Langdales semi brogues from the Loake factory outlet on the dreaded evil bay. Service was great, they fit great and a great price. Cheers for all the advice. With what I've saved from my budget I'm going to try some hoggs of Fife boots too :thumbs_up:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent choice. The missus got me a pair of Loake Wharfedale brogues as an anniversary present four years ago. They are superb, I reckon the soles have ten years left in them, and the leather another twenty or so.

There's an outlet store in the City (Harrow Pl) which sell L1s at about £80 - these are the Indian assembled shoes, but are still good value at that price - pay more for the English made and you are getting (IMHO) a very good shoe at a competitive price. Better shoes are available, but probably not at the typical Loake price-point.


----------



## sted (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, won't go wrong with those, the 1880 range are the way to go, they also do an export grade which can only be bought in their stores (i.e. Not online) which are a step up again, fiddle back waist, high quality calf leather, double stitched soles with brass nails and free shoe trees, bit more cash though.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Trickers are my choice, bit of an addiction! You can get them at a decent price at their outlet shop.


----------

